# kcalc - nie działa dla Dec

## arek.k

Trochę dziwny (i może śmieszny problem, ale mnie wkurza). 

Dziś chciałem dobie coś a szybko policzyć, więc odpalam kcalc i ... co bym nie robił dostaję wynik 0.

Najśmieszniejsze jest to, że kcalc liczy prawidłowo, czyli:

3*3 = 

Dec: 0

ale po tym działaniu przełączam na inne inny system (bez ponownego liczenia) i otrzymuję:

Hex: 9

Oct: 11

Bin: 1001

Czyli nawet w Dec liczy prawidłowo, tylko z jakiegoś powodu zawsze wyświetla wynik 0.

Czy ktoś jeszcze ma taką sytuację, czy tylko ja coś spierdzieliłem (bo kiedyś na pewno działało)?

----------

## Drwisz

Może usuń:

```
home/maciek/.kde3.5/share/config/kcalcrc
```

----------

## arek.k

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> Może usuń:
> 
> ```
> home/maciek/.kde3.5/share/config/kcalcrc
> ```
> ...

 

Nie mogę znaleźć katalogu 'maciek' w 'home'  :Wink: .

A tak poważnie, usunąłem ale nic to nie dało. Jak rozumiem sprawdziłeś i u ciebie kcalc działa bez problemu na Dec?

Przyczyna musi tkwić gdzieś indziej, ale jakoś nie mam pomysłu gdzie. Miałem tak w kcalc-3.5.8 i teraz mam tak samo w kcalc-3.5.9.

Pytam, bo chciałbym się upewnić, czy ja coś spierdzieliłem, czy ktoś się walnął podczas jakichś zmian w kodzie kcalc, a biorąc pod uwagę, że rzadko kto z tego korzysta, nikt jeszcze nie marudził.

Jeśli komukolwiek działa wersja 3.5.9, to będę szukał przyczyny u siebie. Czy ktoś mógłby potwierdzić, że dział to u niego prawidłowo?

----------

## znal

U mnie działa bezproblemowo wersja 3.5.9.

Wszystko się wyświetla jak należy.

Flagi USE mam takie:

```
[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kcalc-3.5.9  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"
```

----------

## arek.k

No dobra, to znaczy, że coś jest nie tak u mnie. Myślę, że flagi USE nie maja tu nic do rzeczy. W każdym razie będę szukał dalej u siebie. Dzięki za info.

----------

## Drwisz

 *arek.k wrote:*   

>  *Drwisz wrote:*   Może usuń:
> 
> ```
> home/maciek/.kde3.5/share/config/kcalcrc
> ```
> ...

 

O kurde poważnie?  :Smile:  No to już wiesz co jest nie tak  :Smile:  . 

A tak poważnie, to troszkę dziwna usterka. Pokaż wynik: emerge --info

----------

## arek.k

No wbrew pozorom ta informacja była dla mnie cenna. Mógłbym się zaszukać na śmierć bez sensu, a teraz mogę się zaszukać na śmierć, ale z sensem  :Wink: .

Używam paludisa, ale raczej w tym przypadku to nie ma znaczenia, więc wynik paludis --info.

Problem jest dosyć złożony, np.: 

```
(w DEC)

2+2=0

2*2=0

sqrt(4)=0

sqrt(sin(45))=sqrt(0,7071067811865474617)=0,8408964152537145058

40^2=0

((sqrt(40))^2)^2=((6,324555320336758664)^2)^2=40^2=1600
```

A teraz najlepsze: 

```
sqrt(0)=0

sqrt(1)=0

sqrt(2)=1,414213562373095049

sqrt(3)=1,732050807568877294

sqrt(4)=0

sqrt(5)=2,236067977499789696

sqrt(6)=2,449489742783178098

sqrt(7)=2,64575131106459059

sqrt(8)=2,828427124746190098

sqrt(9)=0
```

Nie chce mi się trochę wypisywać tu wyników dla innych działań, ale np. dla pierwiastka wszystkie wyniki dające "pełną wartości" (bez przecinka) zdają się być nieprawidłowe (0). Pozostałe wyglądają ok. Oczywiście dla innych działań jest inaczej.

Sprawa wygląda dość ciekawie (chociaż to jeszcze zależy dla kogo)  :Wink: .

Nie pomaga rekompilacja, odinstalowanie i ponowna kompilacja, usuwanie plików konfiguracyjnych kcalc itp. sztuczki.

----------

## znal

Spróbuj może usunąć źródła z paludisowego odpowiednika distfiles i ponownie spaludisować, ew. downgrade do 3.5.8.

----------

## Drwisz

A usuń falgę -mfpmath=sse i sprawdź bez niej. Z tego co pamiętam ta flaga może powodować błędy w obliczeniach.

 W sumie to nie powinna sprawiać kłopotów, ale zawsze warto sprawdzić.

----------

## arek.k

Niestety to nie skutkuje. Wydaje mi się, ale 100% pewności nie mam (tak często nie korzystam z kcalca), że kiedyś wszystko działało ok i pewnego dnia zauważyłem, że coś nie działa - nie pamiętam, czy po aktualizacji, czy tak po prostu.

----------

## Drwisz

Sprawdź na koncie innego użytkownika.

----------

## arek.k

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> Sprawdź na koncie innego użytkownika.

  Dokładnie ten sam efekt dla wszystkich (2) użytkowników - wynik 0.

----------

## Poe

moze zglos buga? bo nie jest to normalny objaw.

----------

## arek.k

 *Poe wrote:*   

> moze zglos buga? bo nie jest to normalny objaw.

  Zastanawiam się tylko, czy ma to sens, bo jak do tej pory tylko ja mam ten problem.

Dlatego właśnie pytałem, czy komuś jeszcze kcalc nie działa.

Być może chodzi o którąś z zależności kcalc, ale nie jest on dla mnie tak ważny, żeby wycinać połowę systemu, albo (co gorsze) stawać cały system od nowa. Nie mogę sobie na to pozwolić na tym komputerze.

EDIT:

Kcalc-4.0.4 działa prawidłowo.

----------

## Drwisz

A sprawdź na "dziewiczym" koncie. Jeszcze taka sugestia- sprawdź wszystkie dodatki typu superkaramba, tematy pulpitu itp.. Nie używasz jakiegoś tematu gtk?

----------

## arek.k

Kolejne ustalenia:

Odpalam kcalc w failsafeX (czy jak to się tam nazywa X + konsola)

```
$ /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kcalc

kbuildsycoca running...

2*2ScimInputContextPlugin()

QMultiInputContext::changeInputMethod(): index=0, slave=xim

^C
```

Wszystko działa poprawnie - liczy prawidłowo, aż do momentu pojawienia się 

```
QMultiInputContext::changeInputMethod(): index=0, slave=xim
```

 Pojawienie się tego "komunikatu" jest (z dość dużą powtarzalnością) generowane przejechaniem wskaźnikiem myszy po menu kcalca, otworzeniem menu itp.

Nie jestem programistą - powyższy tekst nic mi nie mówi.

Pod kde nie używam superkaramby, ani dziwnych (niestandardowych) tematów, stylów itp.

Po uruchomieniu kcalc pod kde (z konsoli - kconsole, czy jak mu tam) otrzymuję powyższy błąd "QMultiInputContext...bla bla bla" na dzień dobry, więc od razu mam pozmiatane.

Dodatkowe info (jak pewnie się wszyscy spodziewają), uruchamiając  kcalc-4 nie dostaję tego typu błędów.

Pod kde4 (zainstalowane w celach testowych z całą pewnością po wystąpieniu błędów z kcalc-3   :Smile:   ) dostaję te same błędy co pod kde-3.

Sprawdzę jeszcze dla tego "dziewiczego" konta  :Wink: , ale chyba nie wiele to zmieni (drugie posiadane przeze mnie konto zostało niby już rozdziewiczone, ale ma za sobą tylko 2 lub 3 razy, więc raczej nie mogłem tam zbyt wiele namieszać  :Wink:  ).

----------

## Drwisz

Ostatnie pytanie: Qt w której wersji i czy kde3 jest zbudowane ze wsparciem dla qt4?

----------

## arek.k

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> Ostatnie pytanie: Qt w której wersji

 

```
x11-libs/qt

(3)     3.3.8-r4

(4)     4.3.3
```

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> czy kde3 jest zbudowane ze wsparciem dla qt4?

 

Nie wiem. Chyba poprzednie wersje kde miały flagę qt4, ale teraz nie mam zainstalowanego (w ogóle w całym drzewie nie ma) nic z kde, co miało by dostępną taką flagę: 

```
eix -U qt4 kde

No matches found.
```

A z zainstalowanych aplikacji qt4 używa tylko net-wireless/wpa_supplicant i zależności kde-4: app-misc/strigi, app-text/poppler-bindings, dev-python/qscintilla-python, x11-libs/qscintilla.

Domyślnie jednak mam włączoną flagę qt4, więc jeśli poprzednie wersje kde używały flagi qt4, to była ona zawsze ustawiona.

----------

